

Mark Zuckerberg and not Steve Jobs in The All-Time TIME 100 of All Time - omfut
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2111975_2112269_2112278,00.html

======
dubya
Joel Stein is Time's humor columnist. It's sometimes confusing because he's
not usually very funny. Although to be fair, I can't think of anyone who could
make a 100 item list, so he's doomed this time by his choice of format.

------
pitiburi
...lol, well reading all that nosense was not good for my brain for sure, but
I am somehow fascinated about your choice, among the zillion things wrong
there, what you picked up as wrong. Reading that was like having to watch a
soap opera, or reading those magazines about who dated whom.

------
linh
This guy should be fired. I'm going to quote him: "Steve Jobs just made things
pretty." Seriously? This is so sad I don't even know what to say.

~~~
linh
Now that I actually read the whole thing, I think it's kinda a joke...I hope.

